# Mongolian Burner Or 4 Ring?



## jaypes (11/12/12)

Looking to purchase on or the other and am after advice on pros vs cons of each. I am only doing 20-23L batches in a 40L pot
I am leaning toward the mong but am a bit confused on how many jets i would need for my setup. 
Appreciate any feedback as have to try to get this in before christmas!


----------



## Yob (11/12/12)

lots of people end up getting rid of their mongolian burners or at least blocking jets.

I have used a 3 ring with a high pressure reg for some time and see no need to upgrade as yet, does a standard batch (in a keggle) easily, in fact Ive only used the 2 outer rings for the last dozen batches or so and get about 6-8 (? lots) brews to a 9kg bottle.

must say though that it suits my process and equipment. By the time I finish fly sparging Im almost boiling so I can save a bit of gas that way.

equasion = equipment / process x bling factor / gas consumption = beer

someone did a comparison of most types of burners and regs a while ago with video.. very cool

bit of a search should turn it up.

*ed: SEARCH RESULTS - WHICH BURNER


----------



## radearling (10/1/13)

Definitely a 10 jet mongolian, I do 25lt BIAB batches in an 40lt pot and used a standard 2 ring burner and reg for my first 10 brews but decided I needed a bit more grunt so I purchased a 10 jet mongolian from GAMECO, I made a 3/8th BSP extention tube with ball valve to link to the gas reg. Only used it once so far but it was far and away better than the 2 ring and about the same price including extras to buy.


----------



## Wolfman (11/1/13)

NASA burner for me. 13 mins after finishing fly sparge it's boiling.


----------



## sp0rk (11/1/13)

I'll chime in on the NASA as well
I don't have one myself, but have used a mate's one
and with how cheap you can get them shipped to Aus from Amazon, I'd say they're the obvious choice


----------



## JDW81 (11/1/13)

sp0rk said:


> I'll chime in on the NASA as well
> I don't have one myself, but have used a mate's one
> and with how cheap you can get them shipped to Aus from Amazon, I'd say they're the obvious choice



I've got a twenty something jet mongolian and it is more than enough for single batches. i don't find it too gas hungry as I back it off a long way once I hit my boil (if I run it at 25% I'd be surprised).

I'm happy with it, and the one from G&G comes on a good sturdy stand. I can't compare it to anything else as it is the only burner I have, but I'm more than happy with it.

My 2c.

JD.


----------



## QldKev (11/1/13)

I've had a 3 ring (that got modified), a 20 jet Mong and NASA burners. NASA wins hands down for me. 

The Mong sooted up my pot bad when holding a boil in a 23L batch. 
Heating my 140L kettle, the NASA had more heat output than the Mong. The Mong is designed for a low pressure reg, but even with the 0-207kpa reg the NASA (with the same reg) had more power. 
The NASA is loud, but isn't any louder than the Mong when used with a 207kpa reg.

A NASA will be happy with your 23L batch, and if you upsize later it will still be the man. 


By the way, my brewery is now all electric <_<


----------



## AndrewQLD (11/1/13)

I've used a 3 ring burner with an adjustable flow regulator for years, usually doing single 30lt volume and occasionally the double or 60 lt volume batches. The three ring is more than capable of doing the job although you will need a medium or high flow regulator as the standard BBQ reg just doesn't cut it.

Andrew


----------



## AndrewQLD (11/1/13)

I've used a 3 ring burner with an adjustable flow regulator for years, usually doing single 30lt volume and occasionally the double or 60 lt volume batches. The three ring is more than capable of doing the job although you will need a medium or high flow regulator as the standard BBQ reg just doesn't cut it.

Andrew


----------



## wbosher (11/1/13)

AndrewQLD said:


> I've used a 3 ring burner with an adjustable flow regulator for years, usually doing single 30lt volume and occasionally the double or 60 lt volume batches. The three ring is more than capable of doing the job although you will need a medium or high flow regulator as the standard BBQ reg just doesn't cut it.
> 
> Andrew



I use a three ring burner with a BBQ regulator, works great for a 50L stock pot. That's probably the top of it's capability though. I don't think it would handle a bigger pot.


----------



## stux (11/1/13)

Might as well chime in with the other other other option...

The old italian spiral burner from beerbelly 







Easily boils 90L with the Medium Pressure regulator. Laughs at 40L.

Although I do run it quite hard for the 90L mashout->boil ramp. But that's because I'm impatient and like getting to boil in 15 minutes 

I dial it right back once its boiling

Love mine.

(SWMBO is boiling up 23KG of tomatoes and canning sauce today with it... that's why the Italians like it )


----------



## lukasfab (11/1/13)

can you get the italian for natrual gas?
emailed beerbelly while back but no repy


----------



## stux (11/1/13)

lukasfab said:


> can you get the italian for natrual gas?
> emailed beerbelly while back but no repy



Don't think so


----------



## AndrewQLD (11/1/13)

wbosher said:


> I use a three ring burner with a BBQ regulator, works great for a 50L stock pot. That's probably the top of it's capability though. I don't think it would handle a bigger pot.



Didn't mean to suggest it wouldn't work just that it is a whole lot faster to bring to the boil with a better regulator, also gives a better rolling boil without a lid.

Andrew


----------



## stux (11/1/13)

burner pr0n


----------

